
Show HN: VNCaster, VNC for Hololens - daeken
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/vncaster/9nblggh528qx
======
daeken
This app has been a while in the making. It's a 100% brand new VNC client,
exclusively for Hololens, compatible with all VNC servers I've tested. It does
require a bluetooth keyboard, and a mouse is also highly recommended. With
this, I'm finally able to ditch my laptop entirely -- OS X works great with
it!

To kick things off, here are 5 promo codes to get the app for free and save
$10:

    
    
        http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=532540&mstoken=3XJTH-HX2YJ-W4M2C-33MFC-6HM4Z
        http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=532540&mstoken=F2H9C-PCMJ4-MQ93V-WY79K-7TWXZ
        http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=532540&mstoken=Y47RJ-6MCMJ-9FT2G-YY9QF-HTD6Z
        http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=532540&mstoken=WY2H4-T2D9V-R347G-M2F7T-HVJPZ
        http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=532540&mstoken=9WVFG-C9K9C-JQMH2-GK6VW-YXY6Z
    

Each will only work once, so please don't use it if you don't already have a
Hololens. I look forward to feedback!

You can also see a demo video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8LD5F-bDGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8LD5F-bDGk)

